# Ronnie Corbett and his blackberry.



## veganlass (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsmeUwmtags


----------



## David H (Apr 26, 2011)

veganlass said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsmeUwmtags



Excellent humour - I posted it before on Off-Topic

*http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=17214*

David


----------

